# Irish online travel booking sites



## Pexus1976 (10 Oct 2012)

Hi, we recently used www.comparetravel.ie which we found very useful. We booked a hotel in Galway. Great weekend apart from the weather!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Aug 2013)

Is there any advantage in using an Irish owned site rather than an international site for


booking flights from Ireland
booking Irish accommodation
booking overseas accommodation?
I would have thought that they might have better deals on flights from Ireland? 



Is the consumer protected better in any way?  Even if the protection is the same, is it easier to enforce compensation in Ireland?


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Aug 2013)

Looks like a very good well presented and user friendly site.  

I have searched far and wide on info on specific insurance for my son and found it very hard to come by.  I was able to go to the insurance section on that site, get a comprehensive list of the companies providing same and got an instant quote.  Pity I didn't have access to it two years ago when my heart was broken ringing around and searching the web.


----------



## ang1170 (2 Aug 2013)

Call me suspicious, but I'd question the advisability of using any Web site that does not have proper contact information.

Who or what is behind this site? The domain name is registered to an individual sole trader. It may all be completely above board and legitimate, but why nothing on the site to say who's behind it?


----------



## Hudson (2 Aug 2013)

Hello, 
Thank you for your feedback. I am the owner of the website. I have done a lot of research on the Irish and UK travel industry and decided to design a user friendly website that would compare hotels, flights and car hire. A majority of the websites on the net only cover their own brands. We use booking engines that compare most of the leading travel providers. We compare and review hotels, flights and car hire for individuals planning a trip around Ireland or abroad to help them save time and money. 
*Hi Brendan, thanks for your comment. In relation to your query:*
*I would have thought that they might have better deals on flights from Ireland?*
The flight booking engine compares all the major airlines, including Aer Lingus and Ryanair. The prices displayed will relate to the dates and destination that are input; however you also have the option to fly direct or use an indirect route for cheaper airfares. 
*Is the consumer protected better in any way? Even if the protection is the same, is it easier to enforce compensation in Ireland?*
The consumer is protected the same as they would be on any other website. As for it being easier to enforce compensation in Ireland by using an Irish website rather than in the UK when using a UK website. Good question, I would imagine it would be the same however I’ll check it out to see what I can find and revert. 
*Hi Ang1170, thanks for your comment, in relation to your query*
*Who or what is behind this site? The domain name is registered to an individual sole trader, but why nothing on the site to say who's behind it?*
The site was designed so that you can book flights, hotels and car hire online rather than meeting with a sales representative or booking over the telephone, as this reduces overheads. When you purchase a service you will receive an email with contact details should you wish to amend or cancel your booking. However we have taken your comment on board and decided that it would be good idea to add our details to the site. If you have any queries my email address is info@comparetravel.ie
Brendan, Sue Ellen and Ang1170 thank you for your comments and feedback. 
Regards
Paul


----------



## ang1170 (2 Aug 2013)

Hudson said:


> However we have taken your comment on board and decided that it would be good idea to add our details to the site.


 
For your own benefit, I think that's a sensible thing to do: a lot of people are suspicious of sites with no contact information other than e-mail, or any details of who's behind it.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Aug 2013)

ang1170 said:


> For your own benefit, I think that's a sensible thing to do: a lot of people are suspicious of sites with no contact information other than e-mail, or any details of who's behind it.



Agree 100% 

It's actually a legal requirement to put down 

Paul Hudson trading as comparetravel.ie 

I would put down

A physical address 
a landline


I would also put down something about regulation, bonding etc.  or just a guide to the issue e.g.


> *Protecting yourself when paying for travel online
> *This applies to all sites and not just travel booked through comparetravel.ie.
> You are protected by the .... regulations when booking a Ryanair or Aer Lingus flight
> There is no direct bonding for hotels, etc,, so we recommend paying with a credit card . If the service is not delivered you can claim a refund from the CC company under the xxx Act.


----------



## Hudson (2 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the advice and feedback. Details have now been added to the contact page. 

Regards
Paul


----------



## DublinTexas (6 Aug 2013)

If I look at that site it becomes clear that this is not a travel agency but rather a referral site to several other direct booking engines like hotelcombined etc and hence anything I book is not designated as a package holiday hence I won't get the protection that a travel agent gives me.

 So in effect there is no advantage of using this site over using the usual direct booking sites directly.

 Flights = Skyscanner
 Hotels = Hotelscombined

 All using the sites does is giving commission to the owner.


----------



## oldnick (6 Aug 2013)

Well, there is an advantage to using a referral site if it gives a range of options rather than go to each individual travel site.
I don't know this site but if it shows everything on the market inc insurance etc it could save time.


As regards Irish travel agents protection.
A  travel agent licenced by the commission for aviation regulation only offers protection if one has booked a flight or package that starts from Ireland.
If one books a hotel  and carhire from an irish travel agent and that company goes bust there is no protection if one didnt book the flight ex-Ireland.

Mind you if one books anything with a credit-card (not na debit card) one gets pretty well covered for whatever one orders, which makes the Irish travel agency protection scheme not as useful as in the days the people paid by cash/cheque.


----------



## Hudson (6 Aug 2013)

DublinTexas said:


> If I look at that site it becomes clear that this is not a travel agency but rather a referral site to several other direct booking engines like hotelcombined etc and hence anything I book is not designated as a package holiday hence I won't get the protection that a travel agent gives me.
> 
> So in effect there is no advantage of using this site over using the usual direct booking sites directly.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Dublin Texas, 

It was never stated that this was a travel agent, this site is a travel comparison website that uses booking engines to compare the lowest prices. 

We don't offer package deals, instead the site enables you to tailor make your holiday. Choose a location, compare cheap flights and hotels and book a car hire online. 

When you use a travel booking site, travel agent or tour operator they will make commission on bookings. When you use our website the travel provider pay us a referral fee for referring business, this referral fee is not added on to the price that you are quoted. 

Regards
Paul


----------



## Hudson (6 Aug 2013)

oldnick said:


> Well, there is an advantage to using a referral site if it gives a range of options rather than go to each individual travel site.
> I don't know this site but if it shows everything on the market inc insurance etc it could save time.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi Oldnick, 

Thanks for your comments and feedback. 

Regards
Paul


----------



## Purple (6 Aug 2013)

I'll use the site; if I can help an Irish business without adding to my costs then why not?
If the site makes thing easier and gives me a broader view of what's on offer then all the better.


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Aug 2013)

purple said:


> i'll use the site; if i can help an irish business without adding to my costs then why not?
> If the site makes thing easier and gives me a broader view of what's on offer then all the better.



+1


----------



## Hudson (6 Aug 2013)

Thanks Purple and Sue Ellen, the site should help you save both time and  money. 

Regards
Paul


----------



## Tintagel (7 Aug 2013)

I am very happy to use these sites that spider all the other sites for me. I notice however that some sites do not include all options. I use hotelscomparison.com and Trivago. But this is only part of the process. Booking direct with the hotel often throws up further discounts or upgrades and if you contact them directly you might not get the room beside the kitchen extractor fan or overlooking the skips. Not guaranteed but it helps.


----------



## dublin66 (13 Aug 2013)

I've used www.clickandgo.com to book hotels in Portugal twice.  I booked the transfer and flights separately and I was going to the Algarve and everything was well serviced.  The price on the website was the same as the hotel website and the advantage of booking through clickandgo is that it is bonded and an Irish company.  

An added advantage is that you can search by self-catering in hotels which not many websites (from what I've seen) offer.  I'm not connected with clickandgo in any way.


----------



## helllohello (15 Aug 2013)

Any suggestions for a good website that compares airport transfers.  I am searching for transfer from Faro to praia da rocha.


----------



## Hudson (16 Aug 2013)

helllohello said:


> Any suggestions for a good website that compares airport transfers. I am searching for transfer from Faro to praia da rocha.


 
Hi hellohello, 

You could try:

faroairporttransfers .com
resorthoppa .com


----------



## Sue Ellen (16 Aug 2013)

helllohello said:


> Any suggestions for a good website that compares airport transfers.  I am searching for transfer from Faro to praia da rocha.



I find this website good also:

http://www.toandfromtheairport.com/faro.html


----------

